# Biete div. Teile



## cpu224 (4 Juli 2010)

Hallo

Hallo

mit den Jahren haben sich hier ein paar Teile angesammelt  die ich los werden möchte, alles wurde mal zu Testzwecken  angeschafft, war aber nie in Dauerbetrieb. Teilweise in OVP.
Wer  Intresse hat, einfach Preis vorschlagen, dann sehen wir weiter.

1   Stück   Greisinger  GIA 10 Regler Eingang Normsignale 
1   Stück   Greisinger GIR 1002  NS  Regler       einfach unter greisinger.de nach schauen
1   Stück   Greisinger  Drucksensor GMUD 2 bar 0-10 V
1   Stück   Keyence Drucksensor  AP-34ZP
1   Stück   ipf Drucksensor mit Display  DW 3531 OD  10 bar  G1/4" 4-20mA
1   Stück   Ultraschallwegaufnehmer   Balluff   BTL2-P1-0500-F-S32  (500mm)
1   Stück   Auswertekarte    Balluff  es  lassen sich 16 Schaltpunkte einstellen
1   Stück   Kartenhalter für  Balluff Auswertekarte
1   Stück   Massedruckaufnehmer   Gneus  350 bar 0-10V
1   Stück   EASY  822- DC-TC  V.04
1   Stück   EASY 821-DC-RC  V.11
1   Stück   EASY  820-DC-RC  V.07
1   Stück   EASY 819-DC-RC  V.11
1   Stück   EC4P-221-MTXD1  mit 128MB Speicherkarte  V.01
1   Stück   Matsushita SPS FP1 C14   8E+8RA mit Netzteil 230VAC
1   Stück   Matsushita SPS FP1 C 24   16E+8A   mit Netzteil 230VAC
3   Stück   Matsushita SPS FP1  Erweiterung  8E+8A
1   Stück   Matsushita FP0  6E+4A inkl. Netzteil
1   Stück   Matsushita  GK10 operator Panel
1   Stück   LOGO 24RC  OBA5  mit PT100 Modul  2xPT100
1   Stück   LOGO 24T  OBA5
1   Stück   Siemens SPS S5 90U  10E+ 6A
1   Stück   Jetter SPS NANO A  8E+6A mit Eingangssimulator


Gruss
Torsten


----------



## cpu224 (5 Juli 2010)

cpu224 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hallo
> 
> ...




hab noch was vergessen

2      Stück    Matsushita Erweiterungen  für FP1  4E+4A
1      Stück    Matsushita Kleinsteuerung FP-e  AFPE224300  8E+5T+1R
http://www.panasonic-electric-works.com/peweu/de/html/programmable_controllers.php

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## cpu224 (21 Juli 2010)

*Re Biete*

Hallo
ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Teile in der Bucht.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## bauerboy23 (15 Februar 2011)

*SPS Forum*

hallo cpu224
ich bin auf der suche nach einem e-prom
für eine matsushita sps, oder auch einem
programmiergerät
bauerboy23


----------



## cpu224 (15 Februar 2011)

*eprom*

Hallo bauerboy23
ich habe noch 2 AFP1202 OVP liegen, waren damals für die C24 gedacht.
Die anderen Steuerungen habe ich auch noch, wenn Du intresse hast, kannst ja mal ei Angebot machen.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## bauerboy23 (16 Februar 2011)

hallo cpu 224
ist das teil afp 1202 ein e-prom, kenne die bezeichnungen leider nicht, gibt es eine telefon nummer, die ich anrufen
kann ?


----------



## cpu224 (16 Februar 2011)

bauerboy23 schrieb:


> hallo cpu 224
> ist das teil afp 1202 ein e-prom, kenne die bezeichnungen leider nicht, gibt es eine telefon nummer, die ich anrufen
> kann ?


Hallo,
ja das ist ein E-Eprom (elektrisch beschreibbar), wenn Du noch fragen hast

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## fderi (16 Februar 2011)

hallo,

vielleicht hätte ich Interesse an LOGO CPU + AM Modul, was soll das Kosten? 

faruk


----------



## cpu224 (20 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ist schon verkauft.


----------

